# common symbolism in art.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was wondering the other day if most art have a common type of symbolism in them. That maybe the common observer wouldn't pick up on, but an educated artist would?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolutely there is, as an artist you really need to learn about composition, balance, movement center of interest (COI) dark and light chiaroscuro...and much, much more.


----------

